# NGD: Sterling S.U.B. Ray 5



## bstigen97 (Aug 2, 2015)

Just picked up this bad boy yesterday and I am already having trouble putting it down. This is my first 5 string and it is very fun to play and sounds awesome for the price, in the future might install a seymour duncan SMB-5a, but the stock pickup is pretty good sounding for now 

Also, only have the camera on the phone so the pictures aren't crazy good but they're not potato quality


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 2, 2015)

HNBD


----------



## ovlott (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats man! The black with maple is always a classy look.

So how do you find the fretwork and the stock setup/overall playability? 
I've been looking around for a cheap 5 stringer just for home recording and messing around with and was curious how these basses hold up.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've heard these are a solid 5-string ray.

Gratz!


----------



## bstigen97 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah the fretwork and setup are spot on, I got it from Guitar Center so that may be a cause but it was amazing to play right off the shelf and very playable, fast and smooth neck


----------



## jwade (Aug 2, 2015)

Man, I miss my s.u.b 5. Jealous!


----------



## Systolic (Aug 24, 2015)

They are fantastic instruments for the money. Love my Ray5 in Walnut Satin. Super ultra extremely hot preamp though. Will overdrive/clip just about any amp/head/pedal you got if you're not careful. SBMM has even admitted this is an issue. Simple on board preamp swap fixes that issue.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Aug 25, 2015)

SUB 5s are great sounding and playing basses, congrats. 






Systolic said:


> They are fantastic instruments for the money. Love my Ray5 in Walnut Satin. Super ultra extremely hot preamp though. Will overdrive/clip just about any amp/head/pedal you got if you're not careful. SBMM has even admitted this is an issue. Simple on board preamp swap fixes that issue.



What preamp goes best with the SUB 5?


----------



## hairychris (Aug 25, 2015)

IMO try to get hold of the original 2-band EQ version from the USA Stingrays. I have that in a USA Sub 5 and it sounds great.

Several other manufacturers do aftermarket pre-amps (Aguilar, etc) but I don't have experience with them.


----------



## Systolic (Aug 25, 2015)

Nordstrand, Seymour Duncan and Aguilar seem to get the most love for Stingray preamps.

Nordy: Great if you enjoy a slightly more polite, but highly refined tone.
SD: Very close to the original apparently. Retains that edge.
AG: Somewhere in between, but still quite hot. I've heard many comment that they have more of a natural mid bump.

These are just general consensus thoughts.


----------

